# New coffee machine help



## Emiljan96 (Oct 28, 2018)

Recently purchased an Astoria plus 4 you coffee machine and I I like it a lot it makes wonderful coffee. However, the water temperature is not hot enough only 45 degrees Celsius not hot enough to serve tea and I have to use the kettle to make the teas which is wasting me time and my business. If anyone has any idea on how to change the water temp on that model please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Emiljan96 said:


> Recently purchased an Astoria plus 4 you coffee machine and I I like it a lot it makes wonderful coffee. However, the water temperature is not hot enough only 45 degrees Celsius not hot enough to serve tea and I have to use the kettle to make the teas which is wasting me time and my business. If anyone has any idea on how to change the water temp on that model please let me know. Thanks.


It should be in the user manual somewhere.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Check page 41 in manual. It does mention if pressure is low you may need to contact supplier.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Emiljan96 said:


> Recently purchased an Astoria plus 4 you coffee machine and I I like it a lot it makes wonderful coffee. However, the water temperature is not hot enough only 45 degrees Celsius not hot enough to serve tea and I have to use the kettle to make the teas which is wasting me time and my business. If anyone has any idea on how to change the water temp on that model please let me know. Thanks.


With a brand new machine, you should be contacting your supplier for them to fix it....not messing around yourself.


----------

